# BRO - Broad Investments



## sandik17 (19 April 2006)

Interested to hear opinions about this company.   
They are bundling the increasingly popular VoiP technology with broadband and home phone.

They have the aim of becoming the market leader based on paying subscriber numbers and customer revenue in the residential and small to medium enterprise market within 12 months, and a significant player in the large corporate space.

They have already secured $720 000 in corporate VoIP contracts while testing its offering the corporate market (including a number of small hotel and tourism properties).

They have another exciting proposition with MTX a subsidiary of BRO who sell "Pocket Portal Licences"....this is somewhat of a mystery to me ...however, they have just teamed up with MTV and Motorola.  From what I understand it's relatively new technology that is exclusively licenced to MTX in Australia.

BroadIP is forecasting a net profit after tax for financial year 2006/7.
Here's another VoIP opportunity!


----------



## sandik17 (19 April 2006)

*Re: BRO - Broadtel Communications*



			
				sandik17 said:
			
		

> Interested to hear opinions about this company.
> They are bundling the increasingly popular VoiP technology with broadband and home phone.
> 
> They have the aim of becoming the market leader based on paying subscriber numbers and customer revenue in the residential and small to medium enterprise market within 12 months, and a significant player in the large corporate space.
> ...




Although they are listed as "Broad Investments Limited" BRO on the stock exchange.  they trade as BroadIP ....www.broadip.com.au


----------



## pharaoh (19 April 2006)

Hi Sandik

I think they are a good potential winner, and highly undervalued at 2.9c
Lots of scope for return on investment


----------



## sandik17 (24 April 2006)

Up again today.  Volume higher over the last few days.  Some good news coming.


----------



## sandik17 (24 April 2006)

I know, I know I am a VoIP lover...however, this is the really exciting thing about BRO, imo.

Check this out. 

http://www.amplefuture.com/default.asp?area=3&subarea=1#

YEEHAAAAA!  We're on a winner here. Up over 6% so far and rising (today!)

ps. I hold!!


----------



## sandik17 (24 April 2006)

http://www.mobiletx.com.au/index.htm

There's only 1 million left at .034 and then the well has dried up.  I rekon we may see 5 c before too long on this one!


----------



## pharaoh (26 April 2006)

Hey guys

Ok, i'm in this morning, just picked up some
Hope you're right


----------



## sandik17 (26 April 2006)

Lucky you pharoah,
BRO up more than 14% today to .039 with an announcement out, and more on the way.  This one is set to fly!


----------



## sandik17 (26 April 2006)

Finished up 32.35% to .045.
Keep an eye on these ones....they're on the way up!


----------



## the_godfather4 (26 April 2006)

sandik17 said:
			
		

> Finished up 32.35% to .045.
> Keep an eye on these ones....they're on the way up!




Nice work!!!!! picked up 100,000 units last wk @0.029
Been a huge fan of VoIP for yonks and looks like these guys have their stuff together.


----------



## pharaoh (26 April 2006)

You got more than me gf and at a better price
Damn my slow finger!


----------



## youngneil (6 June 2006)

is any one still on BRO?


----------



## the_godfather4 (6 June 2006)

Still holding......picked up another 100,000 @3c......this is a long term hold for me......i still have faith in these guys.


----------



## youngneil (6 June 2006)

me too...

just wondering if there are any faithfuls left since no posts of last two days trading.

i think the rampers/dpwnrampers on HC have said it all about this stock.

i got this one originally at 4.3c  fortunately not lots so have managed to average down considerably past few weeks. 

just needed a bit of support

thanks


----------



## the_godfather4 (9 June 2006)

After a shocking week all round, BRO has held up very well......up 16% this wk.....I hold.


----------



## youngneil (9 June 2006)

yeh what a relief   

when SP went down to 3.1c i was holding my breath

do you think someone is playing games with the SP? ie dump to get ppl to sell...

obviously didnt work...

what do u think?


----------



## youngneil (10 June 2006)

http://www.autoracingdaily.com/article.php?cid=12538

nice

BRO is really stepping up their ad campaign


----------



## the_godfather4 (11 June 2006)

youngneil said:
			
		

> yeh what a relief
> 
> when SP went down to 3.1c i was holding my breath
> 
> ...




I noticed that and was definitely thinking along the same lines  ......it didnt take too long to recover though  .....it seems its finally starting to gain some solid support.........I have also noticed its starting to get some more exposure in the market along with some positive anns.......


----------



## the_godfather4 (13 June 2006)

Looks like very little was immune from today's carnage  .....topped up another 100k units today @2.9c.....I still have faith!


----------



## the_godfather4 (19 June 2006)

Did anyone catch this on TV tonight???

http://seven.com.au/todaytonight/story/?id=28895


----------



## YChromozome (19 June 2006)

the_godfather4 said:
			
		

> Did anyone catch this on TV tonight???
> 
> http://seven.com.au/todaytonight/story/?id=28895




Yep, isn't it advertising the competitor - Engin (ASX:ENG)


----------



## the_godfather4 (20 June 2006)

YChromozome said:
			
		

> Yep, isn't it advertising the competitor - Engin (ASX:ENG)




Unfortunately it was.....They also mentioned MUL but no BRO anywhere   ......bit annoying. At least its pushing the VOIP cause during prime time


----------



## Duckman#72 (31 July 2006)

Trading hold at the moment by request of BRO.

Any ideas?


----------



## pharaoh (31 July 2006)

cap raising?
can't surely be sensis update, only 2 weeks into trial


----------



## the_godfather4 (4 August 2006)

Two reasonable ann imo but it must be that -$771,000 last qtr that has people spooked.....looked promising at 2.5c but support was just not there....almost passed out when it dipped to 1.8c   

I still think they r going to bed with the right people but it may take a little longer than expected for us to see some positive results.  

I still hold in good faith.....good time to top up again


----------



## dangerman (28 August 2006)

BRO down 31.25%


----------



## barney (29 August 2006)

Hi folks, Anyone got any ideas on what is happening to BRO at the moment. Down as low as .007 cents.  Somebody must have leaked some serious news for  the sp to drop like this!!
Surely this cant just be market manipulation by the big players can it??
Their Preliminary report is out on Sept 12 at this stage.  Anyone got any words of encouragement cause I'm starting to get nervous.  Can anyone tell me how their financials look cause I'm not great at working that stuff out. (At least they cant go any lower than .00 cents  )


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 August 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Hi folks, Anyone got any ideas on what is happening to BRO at the moment. Down as low as .007 cents.  Somebody must have leaked some serious news for  the sp to drop like this!!
> Surely this cant just be market manipulation by the big players can it??
> Their Preliminary report is out on Sept 12 at this stage.  Anyone got any words of encouragement cause I'm starting to get nervous.  Can anyone tell me how their financials look cause I'm not great at working that stuff out. (At least they cant go any lower than .00 cents  )





You just need to put some spin on it.
54,833,272 BRO shares were purchased today!!! What volume!!!! Got to be happy with that. A beautiful set of numbers.   

Just to help us poor shareholders out - would all those ASF members out there that have viewed this thread please ring the one of the latenight adult telephone chatlines!!! BRO is one of the major players and we need the money - and hey, you might enjoy it!!

Come on I'll start you off.........

.........our ladies are waiting by the phone for your call. What are you waiting for? Our beautiful girls are desperate to talk to YOU REALIST......RIGHT NOW.....(call charges start at $5 per 30 second) 

Duckman


----------



## dangerman (29 August 2006)

Down another 50%.  I would be spooked if i saw a negative $771000 cashflow in one quarter as well.  -$615000 on working capital    This company has way too many liabilities and has quite a bit of debt. 

ps. i dont hold this share.  good luck to those who do


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 September 2006)

Check ou the annoucnement by My Net Phone (MNP) today.

Bought Broad customer base by the looks.


----------



## Beethoven (6 October 2006)

lol i wonder if this share will go down to 0.5 cents


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 October 2006)

lol - I wonder if BRO will get back UP to 0.5c!!!


----------



## petee (9 October 2006)

Beethoven said:
			
		

> lol i wonder if this share will go down to 0.5 cents



hmmmmm forget .005 lol how many 00s in this shareprice hehe..watch out for the .003s.this dog is trashcan stuff but in any case maybe ill buy in at .002 or .003..worst thing can happen is the dog disappears


----------



## Duckman#72 (9 October 2006)

petee said:
			
		

> hmmmmm forget .005 lol how many 00s in this shareprice hehe..watch out for the .003s.this dog is trashcan stuff but in any case maybe ill buy in at .002 or .003..worst thing can happen is the dog disappears




Totally agree!!!


----------



## sandik17 (26 February 2007)

After disasterous times...there seems to be some movement with this stock?
Anyone know anything?


----------



## sandik17 (7 March 2007)

Announcement out today.  Sounds good.
Up .001 (20%)  Doesn't need to run much to make a good profit?? 
But can it rally...can it run?


----------



## moXJO (15 March 2007)

Anyone got any recent news on this stock?


----------



## noobs (15 March 2007)

Share Purchase Plan announced yesterday at .072 up to $5000


----------



## sandik17 (15 March 2007)

And supposed 'excellent' announcement due out any day....hmmm?


----------



## sandik17 (19 March 2007)

Trading halt on...ann 'supposed' to be coming out before start of trade tomorrow (when trading halt stops).
You would think it may be an interesting announcement?


----------



## sandik17 (21 March 2007)

The announcement is out........

As foreshadowed in recent releases about an imminent value adding transaction, the
Board of BRO is pleased to announce details of an agreement entered into to acquire
100% of Uranium and Gold/Nickel Explorer Pangaea Metals Limited (“Pangaea”),
formerly Mount Trio Gold Ltd.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 March 2007)

ANOTHER ONE JOINS THE U Hunt!


----------



## ALFguy (21 March 2007)

Nice!   

Should add some value to this company.

At 1.5c, still under $20m mkt cap.


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> ANOTHER ONE JOINS THE U Hunt!



Are they a bunch of cabbies who got talking one day on the radio and decided to start exploring...  he he. 

Well, suppose I have to look at this one too now....there's just too many!


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Are they a bunch of cabbies who got talking one day on the radio and decided to start exploring...  he he.



Well, actually no. They are an failed Telco. LOL. 

I'm sure they can use that experience in finding some uranium. 

Appologies to all holders who have done tons of research on this company and think it's the ducks guts, but this is getting ludiculous. 

Or, best I do some more research to see the true value of this one. Perhaps they've been recapped by some very experienced managers of uranium acquisitions. Happy to be educated on this one.


----------



## ALFguy (21 March 2007)

1.1c   

Maybe the market was expecting something better!
Surely this acquisition must add some value?


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> 1.1c
> 
> Maybe the market was expecting something better!
> Surely this acquisition must add some value?



May be its fallen back on some profit taking. Its uranium leases don't seem that exciting.  Its good that BRO is trying to increase market attention.  However, having had a look at it, no thanks.
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

I've just had a good read through their past anns and this entire thread, and I can't help but be a little cynical on this. What on earth do these guys know about uranium and nickel exploration? I know that this is an investment company, but uranium with telephones? What the?   

I do note in their ann that they are anticipating that they will include someone on the Board with 'sufficient mining and exploration experience' and even 'qualifications'.   

I also note that the Chairman Mr Van H, has considerable resources experience having visited Mt Isa in his early teens.    LOL. Actually, I lie, just for effect. He has served on the Boards of several junior ASX listed mineral and oil and gas explorers, including Beach, Sterling Resources, Zephyr Minerals and Capital Energy. 

Anyone had a good look at the tennaments anyway? Maybe they have something.....??


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> I've just had a good read through their past anns and this entire thread, and I can't help but be a little cynical on this. What on earth do these guys know about uranium and nickel exploration? I know that this is an investment company, but uranium with telephones? What the?
> 
> I do note in their ann that they are anticipating that they will include someone on the Board with 'sufficient mining and exploration experience' and even 'qualifications'.
> 
> I also note that the Chairman Mr Van H, has considerable resources experience having visited Mt Isa in his early teens.    LOL. Actually, I lie, just for effect. He has served on the Boards of several junior ASX listed mineral and oil and gas explorers, including Beach, Sterling Resources, Zephyr Minerals and Capital Energy. I know Beach...



There are other stocks such as RMG (good experienced management) in terms of market price that look more interesting than this one.  Until we get more info I feel its a case of "buyer beware" with this one unless things change considerably.  Surely it would have made more sense if BRO had an appointed someone with "sufficient" mining experience before making such an acquisition.  
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

The radiometrics on Wheatbelt look interesting. 

They've found some uranium anomolies in 'GSWA' sampling at the Minnawarra Project. What's that?? 

The gold and nickel is in a prospective area I suppose...

Anyone done some research and have an opinion?


----------



## happytown (21 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> ... but uranium with telephones? What the?




I believe that BLZ have already blazed that trail.

cheers


----------



## ALFguy (21 March 2007)

Can't find a single bit of information on Pangaea Metals, other than in the announcement


----------



## bravo (10 May 2007)

Hi ALFguy,

See the ann. 21 of March,
Good GM and good ann's past few days,
Goodia Prospect  Au/Ni assay  resaults are coming in few weeks time,  Cardiff Castle also very reach Au close the Wattl Dam (rms)
and hard woork for U
I think it s time to buy all the best.


----------



## kman30002 (22 May 2007)

Hello as this is my first post I would like to say HI to all investors and I look forward to learning much from this. I recently started investing just little amounts and on the BRO stock I purchased 63000 shares. I am curious as to what benefit the share purchase plan at a high value of the stock is going to do for the company in the long run. I was also made aware that they are getting into mobile advertising with MBOX live and soem deals with cab company? Does anyone have any view on this stock as to potential?


----------



## ands (25 May 2007)

I purchased 175,000 of these shares at 0.003, I was happy when they announced they were acquiring a Uranium Explorer, but not very happy with their share purchase plan. There are enough BRO shares on issue already without adding more into the mix. I'm considering selling now at 0.008 and just taking the profit. I don't know how much more potential there is for growth in the share price.


----------



## adobee (26 July 2007)

Is anyone still following this ?? There have been no comments post the announcement on 20/06/2007 1:00PM 7  Update on Pangaea 
I have been recommended the stock by a few people who have been spouting all sorts of stuff like connections between BRO directors and MMX to say the least.. I have been undertaking some research but have a hard time finding anything apart from information on voice ip and broadband etc.. 
The price seems to have responded somewhat to the announcements they have made so far..


----------



## Broadside (26 July 2007)

Hi adobee, I have a few, not a huge amount, lost out when I bought them for the telecoms side of the business but averaged down near the bottom so have recouped some losses, now just waiting for news.  To be honest if I get back to break even it will be a bonus but we'll see what they come up with when the company is reborn.


----------



## adobee (1 August 2007)

Broad, which has picked up seven projects in WA, has no background in mining but executive chairman Vaz Hovanessian does. He was a mover behind the listings of Zephyr Minerals (now Ashburton Minerals) and Voyager Energy, which merged with Arc Energy two years ago. 

Hovanessian hopes to raise about $3 million through a share purchase plan to finance exploration, but clearly some considerable purchasing has already gone on. On March 9, 6.4 million Broad shares were traded. Then, on March 13 - a week ahead of the uranium announcement - trading jumped to 330 million shares and stayed above 170 million a day until the stock was suspended. 

I read the above in an article in the Australian.
PURE SPECULATION
Robin Bromby | March 24, 2007 


Is anyone familiar with Vaz Hovanessian and his mining / resources experience ?


----------



## mr_delta (3 September 2007)

Hi all,

BRO is buzzing along today with volume in excess of 118 mil (as of 1.45 pm EST). It has hit 1c intra-day today from a low of 0.8c. Looks like something is cooking here.

Does anyone have any idea what is cooking up here? We know that the spin-off is about to happen & also the new taxi-booking system is trialled...


----------



## adobee (3 September 2007)

Very big volume for BRO today.. Director has bought a small parcel of shares as well. I am fearful of IT companies turned miners but considering taking a small position on this as a gamble.


----------



## Taurisk (4 September 2007)

adobee said:


> Broad, which has picked up seven projects in WA, has no background in mining but executive chairman Vaz Hovanessian does. He was a mover behind the listings of Zephyr Minerals (now Ashburton Minerals) and Voyager Energy, which merged with Arc Energy two years ago.
> 
> ........
> 
> ...




Hi 

Just do a google search and you will find a  number of references to Vaz Hovanessian.  He seems to be mostly a business man with an accounting background and he was involved in a number of IT companies.
On the Broad Investment website is their complete team, none of them with mining experience; Hovanessian's experience is stated as 25 years!

Hope this helps

Cheers

Taurisk


----------



## adobee (27 September 2007)

NAME OF SECURITYHOLDER # of Pangaea
Shares Held
# of Broad
Shares Offered
Andrews & Partners Pty Ltd
360,000 2,632,866
Andrew Drummond & Associates P/L 325,000 2,376,893
Angel International P/L 300,000 2,194,055
Geotech International Pty Ltd 1,600,000 11,701,626
Christopher Murphy 131,965 965,128
Eastern Pacific Navigation Co Ltd 2,056,592 15,000,000
Fulepp Superannuation Services P/L 70,000 511,946
George Francis Lee 2,000,000 14,267,032
George Isaac 600,000 4,388,110
International Finance Trust Limited 1,371,061 9,998,769
Iron Investments 2,466,667 18,040,009
Jaguar Resources Ltd 2,000,000 14,627,032
Kelray Properties P/L 150,000 1,097,027
Littleheath Pty Limited 500,000 3,656,758
MGG Capital Pty Ltd 2,183,333 15,967,841
MND Australia P/L ATF the MND Australia Trust 250,000 2,189,607
Peter John Pratten & Maureen Alana Pratten 290,000 2,120,920
Pierre Bayssari 300,000 2,194,055
Prattenville Pastoral Co Pty Ltd 2,750,000 20,112,169
Ramandex Pty Ltd ATF R&K Wilson Super Fund 360,000 2,632,866
Raymond Raad ATF the R&M Family Trust 1,800,000 13,164,329
Sam Fayad 300,000 2,194,055
Scan Japan Lines 2,056,592 15,000,000
Secu Pty Ltd ATF Secu Super Fund 2,750,000 20,112,169
Sonlen Pty Ltd ATF Sonlen Super Fund 2,750,000 20,112,169
Western Resources & Exploration P/L 375,000 2,742,569


----------



## adobee (2 October 2007)

Broad Investments advised that the Pangaea Metals acquisition has been completed following the issue of the Acquisition Securities on 15 September, 2007 in accordance with the Acquisition Agreements and the Prospectus dated 6 September 2007 and lodged with ASIC on the same day. The prospectus is now closed and applications for all of the securities under the disclosure document have been received and the securities issued. With regards to Pangaea drilling programme, Pangaea Metals has recently carried out an 18-hole drilling programe on its Goodia Prospect. The results of the drilling programme are expected within 3-4 weeks.

*Is anyone familiar with other companies mining or exploring in the Goodia Prospect and surrounding areas ??*

_Details - 

Project Name Goodia Gold/Nickel Prospect   
Location Norseman, 20km SSW of 
Western Australia
Australia 

Project Type Undefined   
Project Status Grass Roots   
Commodities gold , nickel  _


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (3 October 2007)

If you have a look at bros maps and murchison metals proposed rail link maps bros minawarra meeberrie quondong sites look very closely aligned.. 
(I havnt worked out how to post pictures but you can view them on each companies websites)..


----------



## adobee (3 October 2007)

Marcus Halberstam said:


> If you have a look at bros maps and murchison metals proposed rail link maps bros minawarra meeberrie quondong sites look very closely aligned..
> (I havnt worked out how to post pictures but you can view them on each companies websites)..




I dont really understand the point you are making here?  They would have easy access to rail if they actually dig anything up?


----------



## adobee (12 October 2007)

I heard today that Broad is hoping to release a new software of PDA or phone or something similar which is huge overseas and they are securing the rights for selling in Australia..  

Does anyone know anything about this ?


----------



## adobee (15 October 2007)

The Board of BRO is pleased to release the 2007 September Quarter Cash Flow Statement (Appendix 4C) which shows a substantial improvement in the First Quarter 2008 Operating Cash Flow relative to the previous quarter ending 30 June 2007 and its comparative period in the First Quarter of 2007.
As summarised in the table below, Receipts & Other Income and Net Operating Cash Flow for the last quarter show a significant increase.


Cash at end of Quarter 3,210** 3,926 473
**Cash at end of September 2007 Quarter does not include $944,000 in liquid
investments in ASX listed companies. Had these investments not been made, cash at end of the quarter would have been $4.154 Million.
Also of significance is the Trading Result for the First Quarter of 2008 was a modest profit of $11,367 (unaudited). This is believed to be the first quarterly profit ever achieved by the Company since its float in November 1999. The Directors are currently embarking on corporate activities which they envisage will assist the Company to
achieve a profit in the year ended 30 June 2008.
For any queries in respect to the above please contact Mr. Vaz Hovanessian at the
Company’s office on 02 9425 0000.
By Order of the Board
Broad Investments Limited
Rule 4.7B


----------



## adobee (19 October 2007)

BRO has become a substanial share holder in Findlay Securities which is a stock broking firm in Sydney...  $627,000 worth of shares 5%

http://www.findlay.com.au/

A broad range of investments for this company I must say..


----------



## mr_delta (22 October 2007)

All said & done, looks like things are getting better on the BRO front. We have some kind of positive announcements coming from the company on a regular basis.
1. Taxi booking deal
2. Drilling completed & drilling results expected any day now.
3. First positive cash flow quarter in it history (not a big amount, but hey, it is a start in the right direction, eh? Any thing is better than cash negative)
4. Investment in  a broking firm (that can mean some focus by atleast this broker now - that is sure a positive)

Guys, the sp is around 0.8 - 0.9c at the moment with more than 100 million in the queue at 0.7c.


----------



## adobee (29 October 2007)

New announcement today as below - floating Pangaea metals


(i) Float of Pangaea Metals Limited
The Board of Broad Investments Limited is pleased to advise that it intends to list its controlled subsidiary Pangaea Metals Limited (“Pangaea”) on the ASX as soon as practicable and believes that the float will allow the substantial value of Pangaea’s exploration assets to be recognised and their full potential be independently realised. The Board is of the opinion that the full value of Pangaea is not reflected in the BRO share price and the separate listing is more likely to maximise value for shareholders. Furthermore, as detailed below, the separation of Pangaea from BRO will give a shareholding in both entities to BRO shareholders and if the Board’s expectations are
correct then the combined values could exceed the current value of BRO shares. (ii) Free distribution in-specie of Pangaea to BRO Shareholders
As part of the Pangaea float, Broad Investments intends to distribute, free of cost, most of its shareholding in Pangaea to its shareholders on the Record Date, which is yet to be determined but expected to be in early December 2007 and subject to any regulatory approvals. BRO shareholders will also be given preferential participation rights in any fundraising via a Pangaea prospectus prior to the float. The Pangaea float is expected to increase interest in BRO securities and this could have a positive impact for all BRO shareholders. Many shareholders may be encouraged to continue to hold their BRO shares and others may acquire BRO shares before the Record
Date in order to qualify for the free distribution.
Broad Investments will continue to hold approximately 20% of the Pangaea shares after listing on the ASX.
(iii) Resignation of Director in order to focus on Pangaea float
At the time of the acquisition of Pangaea the Board advised the market that George Lee, who was a Director of Pangaea, had joined the BRO Board to assist in the acquisition and transition of Pangaea into BRO and to provide the technical and mining exploration expertise to the Board of BRO. With the acquisition completed and the float of Pangaea


----------



## mr_delta (29 October 2007)

Excellent announcement IMO....the market was waiting on this news for some time now....lets see how this moves now that the news is out....

the other important piece of news in the announcement is the focus the management now has on turning the company around & declaring an annual profit...IMO this is a very interesting & encouraging part....

can anyone please shed more light on the short-term / mid-term & long-term sp of BRO?


----------



## adobee (31 October 2007)

I dont know how this will play out but it seems rather strategic that they firstly take a big position in a stock broking company, then decide to float their mining company seperately, I wonder who will be handling the float.. I wonder who will be really pushing the shares for the new miner...


----------



## adobee (14 November 2007)

BRO has released an exploration update .. I would love if someone who understands metals better than me can advise there feelings on this update and if they have anything worthwhile. I understand that they will float the metal company seperately and BRO shareholders will get shares i dont know at what ratio..  Has this exploration got merit or is it a dodgy phone company ??



BROAD INVESTMENTS LIMITED
ACN 087 813 090
15 Whiting Street, Artarmon, NSW 2064
Postal: PO Box 162 Artarmon NSW 1570
Ph: 02 9425 0000 Fax: 02 9425 0099
To: Australian Stock Exchange Limited
From: Broad Investments Limited (ASX:BRO)
Date: 14 November 2007
Subject: (i) EXPLORATION UPDATE FOR GOODIA GOLD–NICKEL PROJECT
(ii) Nickel & Iron Ore Prospects
________________________________________________________________________
The Board of BRO is pleased to announce details of exploration results by Pangaea
Metals Limited (“Pangaea”), a wholly owned subsidiary of BRO.
GOODIA GOLD-NICKEL PROJECT – RC DRILL RESULTS
Results have been received for sixteen of the eighteen reverse circulation holes drilled at
the Bentley Prospect within Pangaea’s Goodia gold-nickel project. The holes, most of
which were drilled to inclined depths of around 125m at 40m spacings on 200 metrespaced
lines, tested a coherent gold-in-soil anomaly that contains values in excess of
20ppb Au over a length of 1.5km and a width of up to 200m (Figure 1). The anomaly
was delineated in an earlier surface-drilling program of 1156 one-metre holes.
The holes intersected a modest gold bearing zone in silicified metasediments. The zone
dips at a moderate angle to the southwest, away from the western margin of the granitic
Goodia Dome that is about 350m to the northeast. The best result, from three-metre
composite samples, was 3m @ 1.9g/t Au – in fresh rock. Significant intersections are
listed in Table 1. The projection of the mineralised zone to the surface is shown on
Figure 1 along with the drill-hole traces.
Pangaea is encouraged by these results and intends to follow-up other gold-in-soil
anomalies located by this program.
Table 1 Bentley Prospect – Significant RC intersections
Hole From
(m)
Length
(m)
Grade
(g/t Au)
07GC01 12 3 0.13
07GC02 45 3 1.9
07GC04 22 3 0.43
07GC05 47 3 0.23
07GC06 86 3 0.31
07GC08 26 6 0.20
07GC13 30 3 0.36
GOODIA GOLD-NICKEL PROJECT – EXPLORATION PROGRAM
The detailed aeromagnetic survey over the Goodia project area has been completed and
the data is currently with the company’s consultant geophysicist for interpretation. The
project area is almost completely soil covered and the interpretation is expected to
provide valuable information on the distribution of the various rock units, in particular
the location of ultramafic rocks that, in the region, are prospective for nickel sulphide
BROAD INVESTMENTS LIMITED
ACN 087 813 090
15 Whiting Street, Artarmon, NSW 2064
Postal: PO Box 162 Artarmon NSW 1570
Ph: 02 9425 0000 Fax: 02 9425 0099
mineralisation. An accompanying structural interpretation can be expected to indicate
favourable locations for gold mineralisation.
The exploration of the project is at an early stage and Pangaea intends to continue
systematic exploration over its full area.
PROSPECTIVE IRON ORE & NICKEL TENEMENTS
The Board is also pleased to advise that it is currently considering prospective Nickel and
Iron Ore tenements in Western Australia and when negotiations are successfully
completed or further material information is available it shall be released to the market.
For any further enquiries please contact Mr. Vaz Hovanessian on 02 9425 0000
By Order of the Board
Broad Investments Limited
The geological information in this report that relates to Exploration Results, Mineral Resources
and Ore Reserves is based on information compiled by J.J.G. Doepel, who is a Member of the
Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy, with more than five years experience in the
fields of activity being reported on.
Mr Doepel, Pangaea’s consultant geologist, has sufficient experience that is relevant to the style
of mineralisation and types of deposits and to the exploration activities being reported on to
qualify as a competent Person as defined in the 2004 edition of the “Australasian Code for
Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves”. Mr Doepel consents to
the inclusion in the report of the matters based on his information in the form and context in
which they appear.”
BROAD INVESTMENTS LIMITED
ACN 087 813 090
15 Whiting Street, Artarmon, NSW 2064
Postal: PO Box 162 Artarmon NSW 1570
Ph: 02 9425 0000 Fax: 02 9425 0099
Figure 1 Bentley Prospect – RC Drilling


----------



## adobee (13 December 2007)

nice move.. director increases his share holding by 10,000,000 shares yesterday and then goes into trading halt today with forth coming announcements..


----------



## Bobbyvee (15 December 2007)

As best I am aware BRO has a very sus. past. Be careful, one suspects the mofifs of the mamgement. There has been a strange move between sectors which raises questions.


----------



## mr_delta (17 December 2007)

BRO is now in suspension….any ideas why it would go into suspension from a Trading Halt? I read on HC that they had put in a notice /announcement at 9.12 am with ASX which was rejected….not sure of its authenticity…I searched on the ASX website…couldn’t find the 9.12 am incident….


----------



## adobee (17 December 2007)

they are seperating the mining company they just bought and floating it as a seperat company.. I think it will have to do with this..


----------



## mr_delta (17 December 2007)

What do you guys think of the 1 for 100 shares in Panagea for every BRO shares?

I think the ratio is a bit low but the enthusiasm in the 2nd last paragraph of the announcement (regarding the Ni tenaments) got me a bit excited and I got some more of BRO tonight....Lets see how this pans out in the near future...


----------



## adobee (17 December 2007)

I have sold out but just watch from the sidelines.. I think there is money to be made but soley because I think the directors will pump the company as hard as possible..


----------



## njc.corp (6 May 2008)

does anyone know any more info or the web address-

sorry to bring this back from the dead but getting info is a hard on this one

Thanks  

Nick--


----------



## adobee (6 May 2008)

njc.corp said:


> does anyone know any more info or the web address-
> 
> sorry to bring this back from the dead but getting info is a hard on this one
> 
> ...




You could try -

http://www.broadinvestments.com.au/

or just google the company ??!?!
else pop into there office at 15 Whiting Street
Artarmon NSW 2064


----------



## asx256 (6 January 2012)

they are rumors that bro is taking over a big investment company as part of the acquisitions which was explained in the AGM.
looks like it is waking up after all these years.


----------

